# Flint River Ranch



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Anyone feed their maltese Flint River Ranch? I'd love to hear some comments on this food. I use to feed this to our dog when he was on the road. Loved the fact that I didn't have to go buy it and it got delivered to us. 

Every dog is different and responds differently to food, but just curious if folks have had good results with this food on a maltese or other toy breeds. 

Thanks,
Karyn


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

You might enjoy reading the pinned thread at the top of this section, titled something like "foods we use and recommend". I think I was the only one who posted something about Flint River Ranch there. Here's a copy/paste of the post:



> I'd like to add Flint River Ranch to the list of recommended Malty foods. Here's a link: http://www.flintriver.com/.
> 
> It's all natural, human-grade ingredients; no fillers, by-products, hormones, additives or preservatives. They have different varieties for different needs, ie; trout & potatoe for allergic dogs, senior formula for mature dogs, (like my furkid), etc. They also offer generous samples for really cheap!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup was on FRR for a couple of years, when we lived in atlanta and had a shop nearby that carried it. i dont like ordering it for delivery, i guess i'm oldfashioned like that LOL. 

either way. i liked that it was small sized for her, and she never had a disagreeing belly from it! if i could pick it up here in cleveland, i would get her back on it in a heartbeat! 

how has your experience been with it being delivered?

ann marie and the "i like that it fits in my treat ball!" buttercup


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> the buttercup was on FRR for a couple of years, when we lived in atlanta and had a shop nearby that carried it. i dont like ordering it for delivery, i guess i'm oldfashioned like that LOL.
> 
> either way. i liked that it was small sized for her, and she never had a disagreeing belly from it! if i could pick it up here in cleveland, i would get her back on it in a heartbeat!
> 
> ...



I loved having it delivered. I switched to that from BARF when my dog started showing because you really can't do BARF when you are using a handler. Anyway, I had it set on auto delivery so at the same time every month I got my shipment and at anytime, I could have them pause the delivery if I needed to. Keep in mind though, I was getting 40 pounds delivered once a month, and I'm sure a malt wouldn't eat 40 pounds worth of dog food in a month. I will say, it really makes you lazy at times knowing you don't have to make a run to the store to get the food.









I also didn't go through a umm...I'm at a loss for words and can't think of what they are called...the middle man (for lack of a better word)? I called the company direct and had it all set up with them. And when I stopped having them auto deliver, it was not a problem at all. It was super easy. 

I know the food is very good, I was just curious to see if there were quite a few that also fed FRR and had good results with that food on their maltese. Every dog reacts so differently to dog food so I'm sure there are those that had bad experiences as well as good ones. 

Karyn



> You might enjoy reading the pinned thread at the top of this section, titled something like "foods we use and recommend". I think I was the only one who posted something about Flint River Ranch there. Here's a copy/paste of the post:
> 
> QUOTE





> I'd like to add Flint River Ranch to the list of recommended Malty foods. Here's a link: http://www.flintriver.com/.
> 
> It's all natural, human-grade ingredients; no fillers, by-products, hormones, additives or preservatives. They have different varieties for different needs, ie; trout & potatoe for allergic dogs, senior formula for mature dogs, (like my furkid), etc. They also offer generous samples for really cheap!
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Well your results with FRR with your malt sounds about the same as with our dog, with regard to the stool. 

Don't you just love that it doesn't smell like dog food? Or at least it didn't to me. But then again, I am trying to remember back like 3 years ago.







And trying to remember anything after having a baby is near impossible!









Karyn


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Karyn, yes. I don't notice any scent to the food at all. It also seems to take the scent out of the poop









The home delivery is very easy and convenient for me too. They offer free shipping, and the order always gets to me about 2 days after I place it. If there's a downside to FRR, I haven't found it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">They just started to sell FRR at the Canine Fittness Center here. The owner tried to give Zoe a couple of pieces but she wasn't interested. I'm not sure if it's because she is so darned picky or if there was too much going on. She is not what you would call "food motivated".







I'm still trying to find a food that she LOVES. It is tough sometimes to try to get her to eat in the evening before we go out & if she doesn't eat before we go out (if she's home) I worry that she is starving, and if I take her with me, she gets restless because she is hungry.







Oh well, maybe I'll see if they have a sample size of the FRR to try at home. The people at this fittness center are really trying to have a "balanced" approach combining holistic & natural treatment along side regular vet. medicine.</span>


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I really wanted to try this food, so of course the first place I look is here. I am surprised that more people do not have experience with this food. Since I have a dog that won't eat anything, she probably will not like it, but I am willing to give it a try. Just curious if anyone has any experience with it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't have any experience with FRR, but have only heard good things about it. I'm not really ready to switch from Solid Gold yet, but if I ever do - it will definitely be to FRR.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> You might enjoy reading the pinned thread at the top of this section, titled something like "foods we use and recommend". I think I was the only one who posted something about Flint River Ranch there. Here's a copy/paste of the post:
> 
> QUOTE





> I'd like to add Flint River Ranch to the list of recommended Malty foods. Here's a link: http://www.flintriver.com/.
> 
> It's all natural, human-grade ingredients; no fillers, by-products, hormones, additives or preservatives. They have different varieties for different needs, ie; trout & potatoe for allergic dogs, senior formula for mature dogs, (like my furkid), etc. They also offer generous samples for really cheap!
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for the information. I haven't seen this before, and I just ordered some samples. It's nice to see that NONE of their products have been recalled. I had Coco on Royal Canin, and some of those were recalled, and then I tried Blue Buffalo and some of those were recalled. She is eating Blue Buffalo right now, but Coco eats to live. She is quite picky unless she gets into another dog's food. ROFL! Then she will eat anything. I hope she likes it, as it sounds great to be able to order it online. I hate making those trips to PetSmart. Thank you again.





I switched to that from BARF when my dog started showing because you really can't do BARF when you are using a handler. 

BARF? ROFL! Sorry, but that doesn't sound so great.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I tried it a number of years back, and my guys only ate it the first time. After that, they had no interest in it whatsoever....so it was a big waste of money for us. It's supposedly a very good food, but has too much grains in it for my personal liking.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My two are on the FRR Lamb and Rice right now and are doing fine with it. They actually prefer it over Solid Gold Wee Bits. The size of the kibble is a bit confusing. Some pieces are tiny and others are like bisquits. I pick out the bigger pieces and give those to my sheltie.


----------

